#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新鳥報到(･８･)

## 安安我叫土星

*手機排文注意*
嗨嗨嗨俺叫土星，叫我土星鳥可以了(･８･)
是隻水色的太平洋鸚鵡，非常小隻((#，是隻新鳥，所以有點不熟(⊙８⊙")

喜歡人外和可愛物，尤其是獸人，本鳥是獸控，目前剛進入獸圈，最喜歡可愛的獸人(尤其是卡通和電玩裡出現的擬人化鳥類)一般的也能接受，幾乎美式Furry和日式Kemono都喜歡，鳥控一枚(-８-)

目前我是用手機，會遇上小小的困難，然後我發文的此數會很低，大部分都是留言為主((#
喜歡繪畫，大部分都是畫昆蟲、鳥和少數哺乳類動物等等(題材有點多)

總之請多多指教啦(^８^)

----------


## 帝嵐

土星鳥你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
是樂園裡很稀有的鳥類呢owo
很歡迎在這裡找到屬於你的天地!
如果想交朋友的話也歡迎進去首頁最底下的聊天室!
那麼也在此提醒小心版龜喔~
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園!

----------


## 天狼貓

土星鳥，歡迎啊！
偶是廢話連篇的天狼貓～
希望你會喜歡在狼樂這裡；有空時不妨到下面的聊天室跟眾獸們一起聊聊天！
（用貓手輕拍小鸚鵡的頭，口水流著看著美味的食物 喔不!！

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

土星你好owo/

我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，叫我路恩就好
我的興趣也是畫圖，歡迎交流~
在樂園裡鳥類很少見呢，希望以後會有更多鳥朋友~
這裡大多以四足的陸生動物為主，不過大家不會吃你的放心w(欸

首頁下方有個聊天室，平常獸們大多會聚集在那裡
有空記得進來坐坐喔~

那麼歡迎你來到樂園~

----------


## 曜狼

土星～你好！我是曜狼！（*曜*讀音同*耀*）

人外雖然比較少獸提到，不過這也是很值得喜愛的另一塊領域呢！史萊姆娘覺得如何？？
這裡的獸不管是Furry還是Kemono都很歡迎（或者說都相當熱衷啊w）

沒關係，我當初報到也是用手機打的，手機打字超累：3
發文少沒關係的～主要是避免文章有什麼異常之處啊，不當內容啊、錯誤排版啊、錯字標點啥的云云
回覆也是，不過這些只要過目過版龜其實都不會有任何問題的！

畫圖題材永遠不嫌多～不過我討厭昆蟲（#
總之歡迎你啦，也歡迎來下面的聊天室一窺究竟！ :Very Happy:

----------


## 白神七夜

土星你好 這裡是白神七夜~
很高興認識你 請多多指教
興趣大概是寫文章和繪圖(? 歡迎一起交流
然後發文少其實沒關係 不會有什麼影響#
也歡迎來聊天室坐坐喔owo
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園~

----------


## ISAACLOU

哈哈你好啊~這裡是Isaac。
興趣是畫畫。
話說之前我就發了一隻鳥型獸人的圖然後說感覺論壇里拿鳥當獸設的比較少，沒想到現在就來了一隻~\(≧▽≦)/~
多來聊天室坐一坐，和大家增進感情~
最後祝你在這裡玩的開心(ง •̀_•́)ง

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

土星你好owO/
這裡是伊默兒，別名野魂
可以叫我伊默兒或野仔還有別的綽號(?
種族是非你所想的靈魂，不過現在有點想把這設定拿掉就是
鳥類在這裡真的滿少見的owo
繪畫題材多元很好owo)b我也很貪心的(#)在往多元性走
興趣和很多人一樣的畫畫和寫小說
不過我在還沒到真正滿意前是不會停止叫自己渣的(?
總之，請多多指教~

----------


## 傑克

土星你好OwO，我是傑克，你可以叫我傑克(?
喜歡可愛的獸人啊....那獸太算不算(
其實我也才剛加入獸圈，大概5個月而已(?
如果想認識更多獸，請到聊天室泡茶，地址在首頁正下方
總之歡迎你的到來:3

話說我的句子完全沒連貫性(

----------


## 孤寂白虎

土星你好啊!
我是冰虎族的孤寂白虎,叫我阿虎就OK!
第一次遇見鳥類的獸呢!大家平常都在首頁下方的聊天室歡迎一起哈拉聊天!
貼心提醒要注意版規神獸喔!不然被神獸處罰大家只能在一旁目送(?!
最後祝你在狼樂玩得愉快!!

----------


## 白瞳

土星安安Owo////
我是白瞳 可以叫我白醬(?
在這裡鳥類還挺稀少的(咦
我也很喜歡獸人\Owo///
我的興趣也是畫圖喔\Owo/歡迎切磋(?
我畫風是走可愛向的(?
因為我畫不出帥帥的東西_(:3(????
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩的開心Owo/

----------


## 獵狼蒼犬

土星鳥安安~
我是獵狼蒼犬，叫我蒼犬就可以囉
歡迎你來到狼樂~
我是一隻白蒼蒼的混種狼，興趣是繪圖，遊戲與攝影
我也算是剛入狼樂的新獸，不過最近有點忙就是了 喝喝~
之後歡迎一起切磋繪圖唷~

----------

